# JFileChooser Pfad erinnern



## Erdbeerwasser (29. März 2015)

Hallo, ich bin noch nicht lange hier und kenne mich nicht besonders mit dieser Seite aus aber vielleicht können ihr mir helfen. 

Ich habe folgende Frage und Problem: 
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben in Java welches durch eine Webcam Bilder speichert und diese konvertiert zu einem Video (Für kleine Sketches). 

So nun zu meiner Frage, wie bekomme ich es hin, das mein Programm nach dem Beenden und Neustarten den alten Ordner mit Bildern direkt wieder anwählt ? Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.

mfg


----------



## sheel (29. März 2015)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

Wie wird der Ordner beim ersten Mal ausgewählt?
JFileChooser? Oder ...


----------



## Erdbeerwasser (29. März 2015)

Ja den verwende ich, kann dir auch zeigen wie


```
public void setzteNeuesVerzeichnis(){
        JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
        fc.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);
        int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(null);
        if (returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
        {
            file = fc.getSelectedFile();
            System.out.println(file.getPath());
        }
        index = 0;
        erstesBild = false;
    }
```

und so 

```
public void speicherBild(String format, BufferedImage bild){//Durch einen Switch-Befehl wird die Auswahl des Formates ausgewählt und abgespeichert
        if(erstesBild == true){
                JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
                fc.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);
                int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(null);
                if (returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
                {
                    file = fc.getSelectedFile();
                }
                erstesBild = false;
        }       

        switch(format){
        case "png":
            try {
                ImageIO.write(bild, "PNG", new File(file.getPath()+"\\"+"test"+index+".png"));
            } catch (IOException e) {
                String f = e.getMessage();
                System.out.println(f);
            }//Speichern des Bildes als PNG
            index++;
            break;
           
        case "jpg":
            try {
                ImageIO.write(bild, "JPG", new File(file.getPath()+"\\"+"test"+index+".jpg"));
            } catch (IOException e1) {
                String f = e1.getMessage();
                System.out.println(f);
            }//Speichern des Bildes als JPG
            index++;
            break;
           
        case "gif":
            try {
                ImageIO.write(bild, "GIF", new File(file.getPath()+"\\"+"test"+index+".gif"));               
            } catch (IOException e2) {
                    String f = e2.getMessage();
                    System.out.println(f);
                }//Speichern des Bildes als GIF
            index++;
        break;
               
        default:
            System.out.println("Dieses Format ist nicht vorhanden: "+format);
               
           
            }
        }
```


----------



## sheel (31. März 2015)

Hi

sorry für die späte Antwort;
ist mit dem schon vorhandenen Code gar nicht schwer:

Wenn man einen Pfad hat kann man ihn vor Anzeigen vom Dialog mit

```
fc.setSelectedPath(new FIle("blablabla"));
```
setzen

Damit man einen hat muss man zB. eine Einstellungsdatei
machen (falls man keine hat), also nach Anzeigen schreiben und
vorher auslesen falls vorhanden.

Zum Schreiben von Textdateien gibts zB. hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.mkyong.com/java/how-to-write-utf-8-encoded-data-into-a-file-java/
Auslesen analog dazu.


----------

